# Socket Error #10061



## Darkblader_BM (22. März 2007)

Bei dem punkt während der Installation des Blasc2 sagt er bei "Module - Modulauswahl"



> Socket Error # 10061
> Connection refused.



woran könnte das liegen?

wenn ich screen machen soll, kein Problem^^ Aber selbst nach nach dem PC reboot und deinstall von BLasc(1) hatte er das Prob noch.


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

mmh socket (kenn ich von V sind glaub ich die verbindung mit einem anderen PC/Host/Client. konnte denk ich mal die connection nicht aufbauen. aber was du da machen kannst ?!?! vll firewall ?!

so long piff


----------



## Darkblader_BM (22. März 2007)

Derzeit nur Windowsfirewall an....
aber die is eh so locker und ließ das sonst durch^^


----------



## Regnor (22. März 2007)

Darkblader_BM schrieb:


> Derzeit nur Windowsfirewall an....
> aber die is eh so locker und ließ das sonst durch^^



hmm, kannst ja mal er WindwosFirewall sagen das sie das Installationsrogramm durchlassen soll. Weil das hört sich verdächtig nach Firewall an.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Roran (22. März 2007)

Darkblader_BM schrieb:


> Bei dem punkt während der Installation des Blasc2 sagt er bei "Module - Modulauswahl"
> woran könnte das liegen?
> 
> wenn ich screen machen soll, kein Problem^^ Aber selbst nach nach dem PC reboot und deinstall von BLasc(1) hatte er das Prob noch.


Mama Google.de hilft auch bei sowas sehr gut mit Erklärung des Fehlers.

Socket Error #10061


----------



## Deadlift (22. März 2007)

Hm aber dazu möcht ich auch kurz was sagen ohne ein neues Thread aufzumachen.

Ich hatte heute den Fall das meine Verbindung zusammenbrach und ich WoW schloss.
Daraufhin poppte in blasc2 ein Socket Error #11001 auf, aber nicht einmal sondern das hat mir den kompletten Desktop vollgespammt(12 Fenster und mehr).

Ist zwar generell kein Problem, aber doch etwas nervig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versuch das nacher mal zu rekonstruieren und zu screenen hernach.

So sieht das dann aufm Desktop aus:
http://hosting.deadlift.de/error11001.jpg

Am besten ne Abfrage rein wenn Host not found ned 50 mal prüfen oder so.


----------

